# Glock 20 serial numbers



## mitzymitzy (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking for info to compare serial numbers to manufacturing dates....ie glock 10mm VDC 914 = what?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Mid-May, 2013, based on VAC### and VDV### numbered Glocks I saw on Glock Talk that were both made in that month/year.

No little brown envelope in the case? The test-fire date from that envelope is what most folks use for the born-on date.


----------

